# intermittent fault on 1996 ford granduca



## justjane (Sep 7, 2010)

Recently I had a new prop shaft bearing fitted to my motorhome. Since then I have had an intermittent fault with the motorhome vibrating violently!! Havent got a clue where its coming from, my mechanic is stumped as it never happens when hes in it!! Hes had it up in the air checked everything and cant find anything wrong with it!!! As we are going to France on 21st of July for 5 weeks im quite concered!! Any advice or ideas would be most welcome! thanks dai


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did the mechanic mark the prop shaft before removing, so it went back on in the same position ?

If not then the shaft could be out of balance.

Pete 8)


----------



## justjane (Sep 7, 2010)

woundnt it be out of balance all the time???? the machanic is on about replacing clutch £££££!!!! but wont do it till hes sure!


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

justjane said:


> woundnt it be out of balance all the time???? the machanic is on about replacing clutch £££££!!!! but wont do it till hes sure!


Yes it would be out of balance all the time but would only oscillate at certain speeds, the same as an out of balance wheel would.

Pete 8)


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

What APX said. I would check underneath and see if there are any marks on the shaft that may help in showing the original orientation.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Assuming your problem is the prop shaft being out of balance, one trick you could try, is to fit a Jubilee Clip around the prop shaft using the screw part as the balance weight. 

It's then a matter of trial and error getting the position on the shaft correct.

Pete 8)


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

try undoing the propshaft bolts turning the shaft half a turn and refit bolts, most propshafts only fit one of two positions as the four holes are not square. if vibration is only at a certain speed it points to it being out of balance. On the worst side somthing else may be worn and the slack in the shaft bearing masked it?? #good luck.


----------

